# apache for dummies



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

I could use a little help fellows. I feel like I'm on the lower rung of the intellect ladder ( actually just reaching up to it). I've installed Apache 2.2 on my setup (Windows 2000 Prof.) and really need some help with the config. I go from "Start>along the tree to - restart, start, stop> and clicking either, I get "no installed service named "Apache 2.2" . Someone (probably a million) is using the utility as a server and might be willing to guide me through this?


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

you should in all honesty just download and install xampp. It'll get everything set up for you.

Otherwise it sounds like the installation didnt work correctly. Try uninstalling and re-installing it again


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

If you didn't install Apache as a service when you installed on Win2k, that might account for the error you're getting. You don't need to run Apache as a service on Windows to run it. I've run it both as a service and as a regular process (it runs in a command window) without problems.

Uninstalling and re-installing might be worth doing if you're not sure how you did the installation the first time.

Peace...


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I always run Apache from a Linux install in a virtual machine. VPC2007 or VMware is fine.
Better to test that way before putting it to the server.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Xampp would be the best way to proceed if you want to run Apache on a Windows machine. The Xampp install includes Apache, PHP and Mysql. 
You can download it from here. http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html


----------



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

thanks guy for your suggestions. I gave up on appserv and went back to xammp. it's on my desktop now but when i click on it it says it is already running? I understand that the programs are on "C:\" or "C:\xammp" . Must I change configs in php, mysql, others? Can I still use the database I created in AppServ? if not, how do create one now? I think I'm supposed to move my files to xammp\htdocs but I can't find it. If I go to windows explorer I don't even fing xammp? If I ever catch on to this I guarantee I'll never forget. 
*MySQL said: * 
#1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

phpMyAdmin tried to connect to the MySQL server, and the server rejected the connection. You should check the host, username and password in your configuration and make sure that they correspond to the information given by the administrator of the MySQL server. what do I need to change? where?


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

One thing at a time.


Xampp default directory should be *C:\xampp*
In the Xampp directory, there will be a file named *xampp-control.exe* . I usually create a shortcut to this file name on my desktop. Now I can see if Apache and MySql are running properly. Xampp can be run as a service or by using the control panel, you can run it manually.
If Xampp is running properly, you can open your browser and type *localhost *for a url to see the Xampp start page.
When the XAMPP main page is displayed, you should see a menu selection named *security*. In this section you should be able to set a password for root.
Your web site should be placed in a directory in *C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp 
*
If all is working, your web site can be accessed by typing *localhost/directoryyoucreated/default.htm or index.php* etc
Make sure the if you are using a mysql that your config file for you web site has the proper password for root.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

If all is working, your web site can be accessed by typing *localhost/directoryyoucreated/default.htm or index.php* etc
Make sure the if you are using a mysql that your config file for you web site has the proper password for root.
==================================================================
Thanks for the help. I removed xampp and reinstalled. When I key in "localhost" I get "It works!". The control panel was installed on my desktop - clicking it I get it's already running. Right clicking and clicking properties, I see: 
Target: C:\xampp\xampp\xampp-control.exe
and
Start in: C:\xampp\xampp

I'm not sure these are right. I don't want to use a password .
====================================================
*localhost/directoryyoucreated/default.htm or index.php* etc 
==================================================
at this point, I don't know where the "*directoryyoucreated/default.htm or index.php" is.*


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

I was using *localhost/directoryyoucreated/default.htm or index.php *as an example*. *There is no file or folder by this name, that is why you couldn't find it.

Start Windows Explorer then open the folder *C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp . * Now create a new folder in this directory. You can call it any thing you want. For this example we will call it *myweb* . Now copy an html file into *C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp\myweb*. This html file can just be something simply that will display in a web browser. Let's name this file *default.html*.

Here is a great web site concerning html examples. http://www.w3schools.com/Html/html_examples.asp

So for each web site you want to put in *Xampp*, you must create a new folder for each web site.

Now open your browser and type *localhost/myweb/default.html * and you should see the html document in your browser.


----------



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

I thank you for the continued help. You suggested: Start Windows Explorer then open the folder *C:\xampp\htdocs\xampp . ---I did and got "page cannot be opened". As I said I don't think the download went where I want it. I know a little html ( www.ckdoublenecks.com and www.kirkwebsites.com ) I've just not worked with databases, php or MYSQL. I just haven't grasped the concept of directories.*


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

Looking back through your posts I see that you posted that Xampp is installed in the * C:\xampp\xampp* directory. Is that correct..?

If that is the case, then your windows path for Xampp is *C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\xampp. *Is that correct..?

Can you use* Windows Explorer *to navigate to the* C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\xampp *directory*?*


----------



## ckdoublenecks (May 28, 2009)

Can you use* _Windows Explorer_ *to navigate to the* C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\xampp *directory*?* - yes, I get a long list which has htdocs in it. clicking on htdocs I see my files I'm hoping to use.


----------



## olddirtret (Oct 2, 2008)

When you open your *C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs* you state that you see the files that you want to use. 
I don't understand what that means...

There should only be two files *index.php* and *index.html *plus the a folder named *Xampp* .
Is that all the files that you see..??

Your website directory must be created in *C:\xampp\xampp\htdocs\xampp

*If you are still unsure about all of this, PM me and we can continue via email.


----------

